# Durham's Commentary on Revelation



## JM (Apr 11, 2013)

I was lucky enough to find a copy to read. During my supper hour I read the introductions and the first few pages...I'm kind of blown away. I really hope this work gets republished again.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe 2014; I have had the rights to redo the Old Paths edition for some time and made some head way earlier this year but other things have intervened. It will take quite a bit of work since I have determined it was not as careful an edition as could be and needs some attention.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been trying to get a hold of a copy for several months with no luck.


----------



## JM (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Chris, keep us posted. 

Justin, maybe try ILL (inter library loan). I found all kinds of treasures through ILL.


----------



## KMK (Apr 12, 2013)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Maybe 2014; I have had the rights to redo the Old Paths edition for some time and made some head way earlier this year but other things have intervened. It will take quite a bit of work since I have determined it was not as careful an edition as could be and needs some attention.



This book is a top priority of mine. I have read parts of it and was also blown away.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 12, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> I have been trying to get a hold of a copy for several months with no luck.



A little expensive, but here are a few available...

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: A commentary on Revelation

Blessings!


----------

